# Wachusett Night Weekly Meetings, Take II



## Zand (Sep 25, 2007)

This pretty much fell through last year, so I'll give it another try. Want to try to get this going Marc, Sky, Dozer, etc? I have silver this year so I could even swing those early/late weekends.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 25, 2007)

Zand said:


> This pretty much fell through last year, so I'll give it another try. Want to try to get this going Marc, Sky, Dozer, etc? I have silver this year so I could even swing those early/late weekends.



Sky, Dozer and myself are tenatively racing on Thursday nights.


----------



## Marc (Sep 26, 2007)

Austin has a pass, but I don't know what his class schedule is like.  I'll probably wind up there the nights he's there.  My schedule is pretty open, I'd prefer not Mondays or Wednesdays.  Thursday would work pretty well for me at this point.


----------



## awf170 (Sep 26, 2007)

Until Christmas tuesday-thursday works fine for me.  I really have no interest going on monday or friday since I will be up north on saturday and sunday.  I can get there by 5 pm on wednesday and thursdays, and by 4 pm on tuesdays.   After Christmas it will second semester so I really have no idea what days will be good.  Hopefully I will have either tuesday or thursday off completely so I won't even end up at Wawa too often.  I'll keep you guys updated.

BTW: the easiest way to do this is just to exchange phone numbers since half the time I don't know when I'm going until a few hours before I go, and by that time it is way to late to post something.


----------



## Zand (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok. I should be extremely free this year on when I can go (finally get to drive up when I want) so hopefully we can get togheter almost as much as the Sundown crew.


----------



## Sky (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry I missed this one guys.  Wasn't ignoring anybody...just too busy.  Hey, we can't ALL be Grilledsteezesandwich!

We are looking to score a second team since we already have one or two extras.

So far, it doesn't appear "necessary" to have a female racer, although the team gets dinged points for NOT having a female...only the top 20 (or is it 30) teams qualify for the "Great Race" at the end of the season anyway.  Last year, with a qualith female racer, we still only scored somewhere in the 50's? out of about 100 teams.  PLUS we had some quality racers (not me).  I think everyone was scoring Gold and we still didn't make the cut.

SO...I'm still looking to get a second team together.  

I'll track this thread for the next few days and keep you posted.  Let me know if you are interested.

Sky


----------



## Zand (Oct 3, 2007)

Is there any age limit? I might do it if I can...


----------



## Marc (Oct 3, 2007)

Zand said:


> Is there any age limit? I might do it if I can...



No one older than 75.




No wait, then we couldn't have Sky.


*ducks for cover*


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 3, 2007)

It's 18+. We'd be happy to have you if you qualify. Sky's the captain so PM him if interested.


----------



## Marc (Oct 3, 2007)

Sky said:


> Sorry I missed this one guys.  Wasn't ignoring anybody...just too busy.  Hey, we can't ALL be Grilledsteezesandwich!
> 
> We are looking to score a second team since we already have one or two extras.
> 
> ...



Remind us of the particulars again, Sky?  I do, after all, have a nice pair of Volkl P50 F1 Energy's with Marker Comp 14 bindings without a whole lot of use on them...


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 3, 2007)

Marc said:


> Remind us of the particulars again, Sky?  I do, after all, have a nice pair of Volkl P50 F1 Energy's with Marker Comp 14 bindings without a whole lot of use on them...



Check out the WA race page. We're trying to figure out if we are going to do Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## Sky (Oct 3, 2007)

I just got the brochure in the mail today.

I'll scan it and e-mail it...or link it...or whatever.

Mon through Thurs...race starts around 6:30 or 7.  Two runs, one on each of two courses.

The race course is set up on Challenger.  Great because it's not too fast and actually, according to our "Masters" guy...a very technically challenging course due to the flat in the middle of the course.

SO you can really push without fear of hitting Mach Schnel.  

You are scored on your NASTAR handicap (age and gender).  Free ski before and after...always a gathering in the Black Diamond afterwards for viewing the night's races...drawings for gifts...AND the pouring over the results sheet to see how well you did.

This will be my third year.  Lots of fun.  The only "pressure" is what you put on yourself.

ALSO...once we pick a night...it's a great excuse to be on the snow at least one night a week.  "Honey, I can't go to (whatever)...it's RACE night!!  Aw yeah!


----------



## Marc (Oct 3, 2007)

Sky said:


> I just got the brochure in the mail today.
> 
> I'll scan it and e-mail it...or link it...or whatever.
> 
> ...



How much does it cost?  And do I get a hug from Phil if I don't do well?


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 3, 2007)

Marc said:


> How much does it cost?  And do I get a hug from Phil if I don't do well?



$89 plus pass for the season. And be careful around Phil, you might get more than a hug. :-o


----------



## Zand (Oct 8, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> It's 18+. We'd be happy to have you if you qualify. Sky's the captain so PM him if interested.



Guess I'm out on that idea.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 9, 2007)

Zand said:


> Guess I'm out on that idea.



You can still meet-up with us once we settle on a night. Racing is really just a small part of the evening.


----------



## Phildozer (Oct 9, 2007)

Marc said:


> And do I get a hug from Phil if I don't do well?




Seriously Marc, I don't swing that way but am flattered by your persistant attempts to woo me.

And if you send me one more message about wanting me to "check out your pole", I'm going to report you.


----------



## Phildozer (Oct 9, 2007)

I will be racing (albeit poorly) on Thursdays with the Acceleration Due To Gravity team.


----------



## Sky (Oct 10, 2007)

Phildozer said:


> I will be racing (albeit poorly) on Thursdays with the Acceleration Due To Gravity team.



Good to have you back pally!


----------



## Marc (Oct 15, 2007)

I'll be the scantily clad cheerleader for Acceleration Due to Gravity.


----------



## MadPadraic (Oct 29, 2007)

Depending on the night, I may be in for a meetup. Probably not for racing.


----------



## mishka (Nov 11, 2007)

Not for racing here.

anybody midweek days? anybody from Rhode Island?


----------



## hrstrat57 (Nov 11, 2007)

mishka said:


> Not for racing here.
> 
> anybody midweek days? anybody from Rhode Island?



pm sent


----------



## Sky (Nov 11, 2007)

Strat...it won't be long.

Work is still nuts, but I'm hoping to make opening day (for the morning anyway) whenever that is.


----------

